# Heroes Season Three ( for those who have seen it !!)



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn fine first ep 

Clare OMG

Just awaiting ep 2 to arrive to watch at lunchtime !!!


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 23, 2008)

When is it coming back to the UK??? I'm hoping soon. I hate having to wait whilst those over the pond get to watch it earlier than us *_*!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2008)

Should be very soon, their showing trailers for it on BBC 2 at the moment, looks very good (like the use of AC/DCs classic Back in Black in the trailers )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

1st October on beeb 2


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> When is it coming back to the UK??? I'm hoping soon. I hate having to wait whilst those over the pond get to watch it earlier than us *_*!




im in the uk 

learn to torrent 
but usually in a day or 2 after the broadcast you can find it streamed over the interwebz


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahhh, yessss...will have to torrent this when I get home this evening...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

What's the deal with episode 0?  Is it one of those look-back episodes?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

its a show filmed at the premier of s301 , with links and things from the cast and never before shown footage of s3 , and a couple of bits about the spcial effects , tis ok , but one for the hardcore fans only


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

i think its a bit redundant now that s301-02 are out , unless you want to see the cast looking fit!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah cheers.  Will save myself some dl time and avoid that then


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

can someone hurry up please , i wanna chat bout it


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 23, 2008)

Oooooh, where to start!

WTF!?!?!? Let's make everyone good, evil? They'd better do a bang up job on how the old characters died off.

Rip off the fly why don't you, i bet my U75 hobnob that Mohinder starts crawling up the walls and tries to impregnate maya.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 23, 2008)

Watching EP2 now...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

ahhh , im glad we can start , how good were those 2 eps eh ? and the twist at the end of ep 2!!!! if this season carries on like this , it goes to my no.1 spot of my top 3 progs!!!

and what about future Ando !!! ahhh brain overload!!!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 23, 2008)

Future ando is clearly the good guy and future Hiro is in the wrong, we'll get to that scene and we'll see Hiro change his mind and do the right thing, or, if we're really lucky, see him fry


----------



## Kanda (Sep 23, 2008)

I wanted the turtle to talk


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 23, 2008)

Me too, another disappointing twist. How cool would it have been to have Parkman wandering around the african desert with a turtle as his smart alec guide.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

innit , proper spirit journey !!

not too sure how nikki / grace is gointg to turn out , puls she is now icewoman ???

and ghostly linderman was nice to see again!!! 

but nathans godiness was a bit twee , but i loved it !!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Oooooh, where to start!
> 
> WTF!?!?!?
> 
> Rip off the fly why don't you, i bet my U75 hobnob that Mohinder starts crawling up the walls and tries to impregnate maya.




hmm yep was a rip off , but he already did the spiderbiatch bit earlier ( although it was a cheeky nod   )


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2008)

Episode 1 - just watched.  Fab.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2008)

Um, isn't Suresh's new 'direction' a little Jeff Goldblum in the Fly?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Um, isn't Suresh's new 'direction' a little Jeff Goldblum in the Fly?


I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2008)

incorrect spoiler code, used in case one of those terrestrial types comes on here and gets all cry-ey and teary...


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2008)

Absolutely fucking genius.



Spoiler: heroes



I went from 'cool' to 'WTF' to HEY!! YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO FAT MATT' to 'OMGOMGOMG YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO CLARE YOU BASTARD' to 'PHEW!!!' to 'Ahh, Suresh wants a bit of chica latina action' to 'Ahh, I can see Suresh is about to do something ill-advised and rash' to 'OOO, I'd forgotten Pete's Mum can kick a bit of ass' to 'I reckon that Bad Ando isn't bad Ando at all, but Bad Peter doing that shapeshifting thing'



Haven't seen ep 2 yet, but I'm happy with the Spirit Of Isaac in the pictures of the world splitting apart...

So what's happened to Good Peter's bit of Oirish?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2008)

she got trapped in a time line that doesnt exist , so we think but in this prog anything can happen ( as we've seen in these last 2 eps  )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2008)

:





kyser_soze said:


> incorrect spoiler code, used in case one of those terrestrial types comes on here and gets all cry-ey and teary...



well it serves em right for coming on here before they've seen it , got no sympathy for em if they cant read ( however if they cant read then they should be ok )


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuck it, there's a giant sign on the thread saying 'For those who've seen it' so fuck it...

OMFG - Clare and Sylar...I nearly shit a brick before remembering that she's immortal like Adam - and Sylar now, who's obviously not all bad cos he gave her her scalp back...BUT...do we think there'll be a scar on her forehead now tho?

She looked pretty damn hot as Future Clare too...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 24, 2008)

Yup, black leather is often a good look, anyone else get a mild laugh from the "eat my brains" bit?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> do we think there'll be a scar on her forehead now tho?
> 
> She looked pretty damn hot as Future Clare too...



the answer to this is in ep2 

however , future peter has the same power but he does have a scar so not too sure what that is all about , unless he hasnt got all his powers anymore.....


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2008)

Well Peter will have whatever powers he comes into contact with, innit?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah but why hasnt the scar healed ?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 24, 2008)

We know his powers can be neutralised by the haitan or by a cocktail of drugs, he gets cut and then his powers are either temporarily stopped or flat out removed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2008)

Can I just say I'm completely in the dark WRT Nikki. I'm glad she's back cos she's a super hottie, but I thought she'd been blown to bits while Mica and iPod girl were being kidnapped...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> We know his powers can be neutralised by the haitan or by a cocktail of drugs, he gets cut and then his powers are either temporarily stopped or flat out removed.




ah forgot about that


----------



## Sadken (Sep 24, 2008)

How many episodes in is it?  Mrs ken will be very pleased.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 24, 2008)

They've gone all "what the fuck!" like they did with Diel (how's that spelt?), if they don't do some hardcore flashback episodes this time i'm going to throw a right strop.

2 Eps in, double bill style.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Can I just say I'm completely in the dark WRT Nikki. I'm glad she's back cos she's a super hottie, but I thought she'd been blown to bits while Mica and iPod girl were being kidnapped...



Possibly superstrength == superdurability, too?

All I can come up with.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Can I just say I'm completely in the dark WRT Nikki. I'm glad she's back cos she's a super hottie, but I thought she'd been blown to bits while Mica and iPod girl were being kidnapped...



i reckon its Nikki's twin Jessica and that she never died in the first place , that would explain why she looks the same but doesnt seem to remember Nikki and has a totally different power.......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about...



I take it this is a joke?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Possibly superstrength == superdurability, too?
> 
> All I can come up with.



But she had her ability 'cured' in series 2 didn't she? Or maybe not, I have a hard time keeping up with everything that's happened...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 26, 2008)

The first appearance of Nikki...in her underwear with that politician. HOT!!!


----------



## The Boy (Sep 26, 2008)

Was that Marlo Stanfield with trapped-in-another-man's-body Peter Petrelli?


----------



## teecee (Sep 29, 2008)

The Boy said:


> Was that Marlo Stanfield with trapped-in-another-man's-body Peter Petrelli?



Yeah that was a cool "Hey that's Marlow" moment 

But also just seen a picture of the "Bad Guys" for the series and there is another Wire character popping up   - 
but now have to make sure I don't give myself any more spoilers 

But if you're interested



Spoiler: not really a spoiler but just in case



it's  Bubbles 



And all in all a good start to the series I thought - definitely an ambitious start just hope they can keep this pace up


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 30, 2008)

*drums fingers*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 30, 2008)

ABout to watch epi3 now...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 30, 2008)

It was good, but not as good as last weeks....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought they were going somewhere interesting with sylar, but then they fucked it up


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 1, 2008)

Mohinder? Where for art thou oh mohinder!?

I liked it, it flowed better, for all i may whine that the mohinder thread was abandoned and the Nathan thread was nearly so i think it benefited from it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2008)

But don't you think they chickened out with Sylar?  Would be much more interesting to make him an ambiguous character than a typical villain.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 1, 2008)

But would it have spoilt the character itself? Sylar has battled with his urges before, and lost.

I don't think they've really finished with it, they'll let Sylar out of there again.


----------



## teecee (Oct 1, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I thought they were going somewhere interesting with sylar, but then they fucked it up



How so?? I thought they're setting him up nicely for some further shenanigans -  unless you're being duped along with Sylar and believing all that Angela said - she was only telling him what he needed to hear, justifying his lust for killing - she is only using him for some other purpose and all hell could break loose when he realises this....maybe


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2008)

Just seen the first ep - most enjoyable, but very confusing indeed. 

Liked: future Peter, for not being as incredibly stupid as ordinary Peter. Sylar catching Claire. Speedster girl (who looks just like Chiana from Farscape). Speedster girl's air trail. Mohinder's power. Nathan not dying. The quick revelation of who shot Nathan - which I particularly liked because I'd guessed who it was. Getting rid of Molly. The potential storyline with Ando. 'I asked you not to open the safe.' Hiro still being adorable. Angela's power finally being revealed.

Disliked: The God stuff. The Matrix moment. Matt being sent to the desert - well, didn't dislike that exactly, just not _like._

Was confused by: Linderman and Nikki apparently also being immortal. Peter's appearance being changed by Future Peter.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2008)

liked this massively.  return to form and absolutely plot-packed.  watching bbc3 now, but heartened to hear the announcer say ep1 would be on iplayer - guess they've sorted out the licencing glitch that has kept it off iplayer in the past.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, a rip-roaring start as expected. I enjoyed it, and there's a ton of storylines to unfold. My only worry is that it's shifted a little to close to teen horror - all the classic Halloween tricks were on display tonight - and that the storylines are a little too eager to deliver the pay off, as if they're worried the audience will be switching off any second. I'm sure it's all first episode jitters - a similar thing happened with the first episode of season two Life On Mars - and it'll all settle down


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 2, 2008)

Angela is playing a long, and very mysterious, game. Altho it's worth remembering that she's a dark, dark person - she was happy to see NY blown to bits in some kind of Year Zero to get Nathan into office - what can she have planned for Sylar? WAY dark what she did to the hot chica with the skinny legs too...


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 7, 2008)

why was adam buried. how did last series end?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2008)

as Adam cant die , hiro trapped him in a grave so he couldnt harm anyone


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 7, 2008)

joustmaster said:


> why was adam buried. how did last series end?


What sort of ungodly heathen would download season 3 to watch it a few weeks in advance and yet hasn't seen all of season 2!?

Thoughts:

A) Mohinder just needs to start spitting up goop to disolve his food and he's Jeff Goldblum alright.
B) Parkman, stalker of tortoises
C) Is it wrong that claire is hotter now she's utterly barking
D) GO EVIL PETER!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> What sort of ungodly heathen would download season 3 to watch it a few weeks in advance and yet hasn't seen all of season 2!?
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> ...


i did watch series 2. just having trouble remembering.

parkman and the tortoise makes me think of homer in the insanity chiilli episode of the simpsons.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 8, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> C) Is it wrong that claire is hotter now she's utterly barking



If it is then I don't want to be right.

Linderman's not really there is he? Nathan's just gone crazy, all that stuff about god is a strong hint in this direction...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 9, 2008)

did anyone else think, OMG what if she ( the blonde one ) got angry while playing with you're cock and froze it off ?!?!?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 9, 2008)

Watched E4 last night - WOOOOAHHH!!! Top episode, looks like the series is properly back on track. 

Loving brunette Clare-with-gun too...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 9, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> did anyone else think, OMG what if she ( the blonde one ) got angry while playing with you're cock and froze it off ?!?!?



Yes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2008)

you mean bbc 3 surely ?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 9, 2008)

is english tv only a few days behind?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2008)

bbc 2 is 2 weeks behind but beeb 3 is one week


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 9, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Yes.



Thank fuck im not the only one then


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 9, 2008)

BTW...this one's name is Tracy, and according to the mad scientist dude, there's another one about somewhere - Niikki, Tracy and one other (who's name I forget now)...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2008)

jessica possibly ?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 9, 2008)

whats the deal with that. i thought jessica and nikki where the same person, but a bit crackers.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, there's a 3rd version of Nikki/Tracy...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 9, 2008)

Barbara.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 9, 2008)

That's the one...


----------



## insomnia (Oct 10, 2008)

Aren't this thread and the NOT thread sort of merged now, well i can't tell the difference anyway


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2008)

i was a bit slow to get it this week , cos of motherboard death .

however what a corker!!!  i really hope this season keeps up the pace 

I want the formula


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

Arthur and Maury


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2008)

i like what they did with linderman


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiro! How could you!?

Could it be that sylar and claire get together, would explain the blond kid and the house....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Hiro! How could you!?
> 
> Could it be that sylar and claire get together, would explain the blond kid and the house....




I was thinkin that last ep , especially as the kid was called Noah 

but then again she didnt seem to care that the kid died.......


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Claire's more broken than we've seen, she's gained the ability to lie convincingly and not go stoney faced as soon as the person she's hugging isn't able to see...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 15, 2008)

HIRO!!! ANDO!!! 

Mr Petrelli revealed!!! OMFG!!! This is the mutts nuts so far this season...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2008)

Robert Forster! This show gets great guest stars.

His power must be pretty badass if Maury was scared of him.

Good episode, not sure how they're going to explain the Ando situation (my money's on a retractable sword and Daphe helping Hiro).

On a more annoying note - Maya's only on this show for two reasons, and now they're covered up by Mohinder's sticky paste (phnar phnar).


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah what do you think the deal is with hiro's swording of ando? some kind of ruse?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 17, 2008)

fuck me that was Bubbles  

good one this week


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Oct 17, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Could it be that sylar and claire get together, would explain the blond kid and the house....



But if Sylar is a Petrelli brother and Nathan is Claire's real father, then that makes Sylar Claire's uncle?!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 17, 2008)

MullahNasrudin said:


> But if Sylar is a Petrelli brother and Nathan is Claire's real father, then that makes Sylar Claire's uncle?!



fap fap fap fap fap.... 


IGMC


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 21, 2008)

It's nice to breathe again.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2008)

Why isn't Hiro getting the Daphne action? How come it's fat Matt? 

OOOO...and Mr Petrelli is WELL spooky and a hard case...anyone else seen 6 yet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2008)

Much better so far than the boring series 2...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2008)

The last few eps have really been on it for sure...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't understand what's going on with teh Nicki storyline 
So there are more Nickis or whatever her new name is? So why was the other nicki possesed by jessica and this new one isn't
what a rubbish power icing things is.

fwiw i dont like the blurry lines cgi thing they are doing, it's a bit overboard.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 21, 2008)

oh yes and what is mother petrelli's power?
i fancy all the petrelli boys. except sylar. he's got issues.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 22, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> oh yes and what is mother petrelli's power?
> i fancy all the petrelli boys. except sylar. he's got issues.


She dreams of the future.

P daddy is deeply cool, we thinking Rouge style temporary power theft or do we think it's permanent?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2008)

Are meems and I are the only ones who think this series is bobbins?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean bluestreak, I keep warming to it then going off it.  I think it's lost its novelty value.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2008)

Plus the script-writers appear to have become confused between "stuff that makes sense" and "stuff that doesn't make any sense".


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't understand what's going on with teh Nicki storyline
> So there are more Nickis or whatever her new name is? So why was the other nicki possesed by jessica and this new one isn't
> what a rubbish power icing things is.
> 
> fwiw i dont like the blurry lines cgi thing they are doing, it's a bit overboard.



There are 3 'Nikkis' - Nikki/Jessica, Tracy and the as yet to be revealed Barbara. Nikke/Jessica story now becomes clearer - the injection to give her powers obviously also unbalanced Nikki, creating Jessica (in the same way Suresh goes from normal to goo encrusting people collecting monster).

Will be interesting to see how and when they write Barbara into the story...and icing things got her out of her bonds and knoked Suresh out, so it can't be that shit...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Are meems and I are the only ones who think this series is bobbins?



Nope. I've lost interest too. Watched Ep4 last night. There was a big revelation or character motivation change (again!) and sparrow was all like "oooooh my goooodd!!!" and I was like "meh"

No consistency, random character motivations, no tension. Cool nuke though.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Nope. I've lost interest too. Watched Ep4 last night. There was a big revelation or character motivation change (again!) and sparrow was all like "oooooh my goooodd!!!" and I was like "meh"
> 
> No consistency, random character motivations, no tension. Cool nuke though.



Yep.  I think the trouble is, they stole all the good ideas from the last 30 years of comics to fuel s1.  Now they've got nothing but their own brains to write with, and a load of pressure to deliver.  They should have just gotten Alan Moore and Neil Gaiman to write it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 23, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Nope. I've lost interest too. Watched Ep4 last night. There was a big revelation or character motivation change (again!) and sparrow was all like "oooooh my goooodd!!!" and I was like "meh"
> 
> No consistency, random character motivations, no tension. Cool nuke though.



Well, you're obviously just more high brow than me. 

(I'm so making you try the Big Brother slasher series )

I am beginning to get to the stage of being a bit annoyed by Heroes though. Just seemed to be getting sillier and wackier - like the action non comedy version of Peep Show. And I have an inconsistency question...

If Peter has already absorbed Nathen's flying ability, why does he feel the need to forcefully take it off him in the future? 

Further things like that will ruin it for me.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 23, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If Peter has already absorbed Nathen's flying ability, why does he feel the need to forcefully take it off him in the future?
> 
> Further things like that will ruin it for me.



IT' because of the 'hunger' isn't it?  The whole dark side of Sylar's power business means you want to chop off the top of people's heads doesn't it?

*shrugs*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought the hunger was for more powers, the chopping off heads was just the way Syler did that. Peter just needs to be near someone to gain their powers and already had Nathens'... so why?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2008)

its not so much the power that drives the hunger but the need to find out how the power works....

imo


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 23, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I thought the hunger was for more powers, the chopping off heads was just the way Syler did that. Peter just needs to be near someone to gain their powers and already had Nathens'... so why?


I thought he wanted to know what was going on inside peter's head, not a hunger for power but a hunger for knowledge...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 23, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> its not so much the power that drives the hunger but the need to find out how the power works....
> 
> imo


OK, this may be a feasible explanation. 

Though perhaps not biologically. Do they all have a power structure in their brains then? [/taking things too seriously mode]


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2008)

Spoiler: episode six cliffhanger



Is this why future Peter told ordinary Peter to take Sylar's power? Now that Peter's dad has taken all Peter's powers will he also have the same murderous hunger that will somehow lead to his downfall? If not, how the fuck is anyone going to stop him now he's got most of the heroes working for him anyway? I guess it's Sylar who has to save the world this time


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 30, 2008)

Having just seen Ep 7, I concur with SpookFrank's assessment of how Mr Petrelli will meet his downfall...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 30, 2008)

It might be how he falls but i doubt it's deliberate, butterfly effect innit.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

yes - i thought that too, when he took the powers. But then i thought, he seems to be in a pretty much constant murderous rage anyway.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 30, 2008)

It's all gone a bit arse, hasn't it? Everyone seems to be related to everyone else, it's like fucking Dynasty. And that bit with the Russian Roulette - I could see the solution to that coming a mile off.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah.  Used to really look forward to it, now can hardly be bothered.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 30, 2008)

It's all too much wrapped up in the whole 90's xfiles/lost answer one question, ask two more. Eventually you just get annoyed with not understanding stuff and give up. You also get the impression that no-one understands, not even the script writers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2008)

Idaho said:


> It's all too much wrapped up in the whole 90's xfiles/lost answer one question, ask two more. Eventually you just get annoyed with not understanding stuff and give up. You also get the impression that no-one understands, not even the script writers.



I dunno, the bit with Linderman turning out to be Maury was quite well done. As of episode six we know who the bad guy is and what he's up to, which is kind of important for keeping the story moving along and wasn't at all clear by this point in series 2. I still trust those clever Heroes folks to bring everything together in a way that makes some kind of sense, something Lost rarely bothers with.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 30, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> I dunno, the bit with Linderman turning out to be Maury was quite well done. As of episode six we know who the bad guy is and what he's up to, which is kind of important for keeping the story moving along and wasn't at all clear by this point in series 2. I still trust those clever Heroes folks to bring everything together in a way that makes some kind of sense, something Lost rarely bothers with.



Linderman turned out to be Maury? I didn't get that at all. Why would he pretend to be Linderman when talking to Daphne? And how could he hand her a physical file, but not be physically there? 

I really want Peter to die. Though, now he doesn't have any powers, he might stop being so stupid, since we realised that pretty much all the people with powers are really dumb and the ones without aren't quite so stupid.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Linderman turned out to be Maury? I didn't get that at all. Why would he pretend to be Linderman when talking to Daphne? And how could he hand her a physical file, but not be physically there?



Linderman has the gravitarse init. Dunno about the file, but in earlier episodes there have been various clever things like Linderman only walking through doors when someone else opens them...



Spoiler



I'm rather gutted Adam got killed as well, I really liked his character and the actor who plays him is brilliant. At least they've finished him off beyond any possible deus ex machina reincarntions though; dead people should stay fucking dead.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm disappointed about Adam, too - I was looking forward to him leading Hiro a merry dance and then finally deciding to help. Don't think we need spoilers for that in this thread, do we? 

Linderman is definitely a projection or illusion of some kind, but I hadn't realised it was Maury doing it.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 6, 2008)

Strange question, but is there any reason episode 8 of this isn't on the torrent sites?  Have they taken a break or something?

I've had a shuffty round the interwebs but can't find anything...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 6, 2008)

You are aware there's been this 'election' thing in the USA this week, aren't you?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup, they skipped a week.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 6, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> You are aware there's been this 'election' thing in the USA this week, aren't you?



Of course I'm fucking aware.  I don't see why I should automatically assume that all TV programmes will be cancelled because of it - especially ones which aren't even broadcast on the same night as the election is taking place.

Anyway, cheers for the response.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 7, 2008)

Sacked two writers too. They seem to be a clueless with the writing at the moment. Many are complaining that the thing that made the first series great - characterisation - has been lost to a kind of X-men style, twist obsessed format.

I'm watching True Blood, I'm really enjoying that (torrents).


----------



## The Unseen (Nov 10, 2008)

Its always had that X men element, which never fails to anger me. This programme can be brilliant but so crap at times!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 10, 2008)

It's true that characterisation is somewhat lacking in this series so far. Poor old Ali Larter has had to add another character to the two she's already played in the show and that's not helping either.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, but we still get to see Ali Larter, which makes me happy.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 10, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's true that characterisation is somewhat lacking in this series so far. Poor old Ali Larter has had to add another character to the two she's already played in the show and that's not helping either.


Worse, there's a fucking third one kicking about


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 11, 2008)

No hiro! Nooooooooooo!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

New episode is fucking good


----------



## Structaural (Nov 12, 2008)

enit!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2008)

i loves dem flashbacks i do 

so now peter and hiro are powerless , how they gonna sort that out........


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 12, 2008)

Hiro might save it at the last second like peter did when dear brother was cutting his head open... or ando might get in on the shovel trick.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2008)

or maybe he will leap before albert manages to get his power......


----------



## The Unseen (Nov 13, 2008)

Ando might discover that indeed, he hath the power to shoot red light out of his hands, into mr Petrelli's body


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think that maybe Arthur has to power to give as well as take away powers , and maybe Sylar is bluffing , so he ends up taking Arthurs powers and slicing his head , then in an act of chariddy he gives Hiro and Peter back thier powers......


----------



## zenie (Nov 13, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think that maybe Arthur has to power to give as well as take away powers , and maybe Sylar is bluffing , so he ends up taking Arthurs powers and slicing his head , then in an act of chariddy he gives Hiro and Peter back thier powers......


 

oooh there's a thought...cos Sylar didn't kill Peter


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 13, 2008)

Of course Sylar's bluffing, at least in part.

A) He knows just how tough killing PDaddy would be so he's playing it smart
B) He's worried about the powers being lost
C) He's playing a waiting game and trying to keep his body count low for as long as possible.
D) He is evil but is still sticking with the keeping the body count low bit.

I recon C might be the answer.


----------



## MooChild (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Of course Sylar's bluffing, at least in part.
> 
> A) He knows just how tough killing PDaddy would be so he's playing it smart
> B) He's worried about the powers being lost
> ...



E) You dont know what Mrs Petrelli planned with Sylar, and it could all be part of the plan for him to turn sides and get info on Arthur. I reckon its this, cos he saved Peter.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 14, 2008)

Althought S3 starting fairly poorly, the last 2 episodes have picked up pace. Really enjoyed the episode last night.


----------



## The Unseen (Nov 19, 2008)

Syler learns empathy thus ending his need to kill and look at brains, and becomes a dude. Don't like the connection between him and electro woman though, he'd fit better with the speedster character and parkman with electro woman. Dunno, just don't like parkmans character so would be fun to see him being bossed about and him running around after her etc..

Hiro's funny as a ten year old, but i was really hoping Ando would discover he had a power. Shame

The Cheerleader, is the missing part eh......does that mean, cos Syler read her brain, that he is also some sort of link for the 2 parts?

AND, when Peter lost his powers, did he lose the ability to absorb power?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 19, 2008)

Had to otherwise he'd just have started collecting them all over again.

Guess we know where the blonde kid from the future comes from, poor sparky, she's doooooomed!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2008)

Good to see all the chaotic storylines coming together nicely! 

I reckon PP will get his absorption power back after the eclipse, and this is why Arthur is so bothered about it...


----------



## astral (Nov 19, 2008)

The Unseen said:


> AND, when Peter lost his powers, did he lose the ability to absorb power?



Yes, that is 'his power', so if his pa were going to take all his powers away it would be logical that he'd take his first power as well.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

bang


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2008)

Elle gets hotter on a per-episode basis.

So what's gonna happen once the eclipse goes away? Wil they get their powers back? Was Daphne ironed up before she got her powers, or is this a result of her 'normal' legs being unable to cope with her hyper speed? How creepy was the Claire/Noah moment when she was laid up on the sofa?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the Profs transformation is blatantly a Jeff Goldblum fly-esque rip off


(on ep 4 btw)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2008)

no youre not , in fact you are one of hundreds of thousands


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Profs transformation is blatantly a Jeff Goldblum fly-esque rip off
> 
> 
> (on ep 4 btw)



Yeah, but as seen on this thread, it allows for lots of 'Suresh covers Maya in his sticky goo' jokes...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not reading the body of the thread cause It'll spoilerate things for me.

Damn I wish I'd though of that joke when my mates where present


----------



## fogbat (Nov 26, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Profs transformation is blatantly a Jeff Goldblum fly-esque rip off
> 
> 
> (on ep 4 btw)



Some of the shots and lines that Suresh uses are pretty much identical to The Fly. Which I believe makes it a tribute / knowing reference rather than plagiarism.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Some of the shots and lines that Suresh uses are pretty much identical to The Fly. Which I believe makes it a tribute / knowing reference rather than plagiarism.



hmm perhaps.

did you spot the previous seasons cool little Falling Down reference?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

does anyone else call all the heros by thier equivilent x-men names?

so claire= wolverine.
peter= rogue
etc etc.


dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

only proffesor x

i mean suresh


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah do that one as well but if he turns into the fly later im going to have to chnage it.

dave


----------



## fogbat (Nov 26, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> only proffesor x
> 
> i mean suresh



Parkman's closer to Professor X, surely?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 26, 2008)

Suresh is more Sabretooth.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Parkman's closer to Professor X, surely?


 
unless his powers increase a lot he is surely more like jean gray.(shit telepath)


dave


----------



## fogbat (Nov 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> unless his powers increase a lot he is surely more like jean gray.(shit telepath)
> 
> 
> dave



He can read thoughts, force thoughts into someone's head, and trap them in their own nightmares.

That's reasonably powerful.

Jean Gray was telekinetic, too.

(Comic knowledge of -5 coolness equipped  )


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Parkman's closer to Professor X, surely?



not academic enough, prof x was always the visionary scholar first and the master telepath second



^^^i can't believe I just typed that. I will rot in geek hell for eternity


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

ohh fair im just about to start season two so know not of more powers. if he can trap peeps in dreams and shit he is surely like that disabled stryker's kid in xmen three whos name i can't think of cos he never cropped up in the cartoons.


dave(doesnt do comics)


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2008)

Why bother with all that? Hot blonde 1, hot blonde 2, hot blonde 3, peroxide blonde, fat matt...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

beacuse that doesn't involve xmen.

dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

eh?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 27, 2008)

It's old news, but HRG / Noah is the best thing about this show.

The scene where Sylar and Elle show up to take Claire and get their asses handed to them was brilliant.

And Sylar's girly screaming afterwards was funny as fuck.

Great episode (aside from some rather gaping plot holes), but just serves to make me more frustrated that they can't produce this level more consistently.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

I actually thought this ep was a little bit flat after the last couple, but still good.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2008)

Did anyone else find last night's BBC3 episode way too dark? I mean in terms of lighting. It was like a radio play at times.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I actually thought this ep was a little bit flat after the last couple, but still good.



It just felt like classic Season 1 to me - 

Nathan and Peter's brother issues revisited
HRG being prominently featured
The paintings being prophecies
Mohinder being less douche-bag

Plus, anything including Seth Green and Breckin Meyer as Comic Nerds automatically goes up in my estimation


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

So it _is_ Seth Green!! I thought so (I never read credits)

sfs - if you're talking about E10, it's because of the eclipse blocking out the sun...


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2008)

I cheered when I saw Seth Green's name in the credits. 



kyser_soze said:


> So it _is_ Seth Green!! I thought so (I never read credits)
> 
> sfs - if you're talking about E10, it's because of the eclipse blocking out the sun...



And disabling all electric lights? 

It's an extraordinarly long-lasting eclipse too, isn't it?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, a _very_ long lasting eclipse.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, that's easy to explain.

There's someone with an Eclipse-Raising ability


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

fairly sure its going to be a god thing the eclipse.

dave


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Well it hasn't been a good thing for poor Daphne


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope none of you are posting spoilers from BBC3???


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

fpr those who have seen it in the title means you have no complaints.

dave(only on season two)


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> I hope none of you are posting spoilers from BBC3???



I  don't think it's a spoiler to say there's an eclipse. Maybe the comment about Daphne, though.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Well it hasn't been a good thing for poor Daphne



That made me sad 

She's like the American version of Nancy from Hollyoaks *sighs wistfully*


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

a fake stuick up grunger?

dave


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> a fake stuick up grunger?
> 
> dave





*challenges Dave to a duel*


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 27, 2008)

Hold it, has BBC3 caught up with the US already?


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> fpr those who have seen it in the title means you have no complaints.
> 
> dave(only on season two)


 

Well no it didn't used to to have BBC3 spoilers in it was just BBC2 thread before, will just stop reading thread.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 27, 2008)

Did too.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

fogbat said:


> *challenges Dave to a duel*


 
*slaps frogbat with glove.*

possibly ther most annoying charecter in hollyoaks ever.


dave


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> *slaps frogbat with glove.*
> 
> possibly ther most annoying charecter in hollyoaks ever.
> 
> ...



She is wonderful, and lovely, and will eventually love me, even if I have to lurk outside her house for a year!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 27, 2008)

A lovely girl doesn't sleep with her sisters ex(or current or whatver jake was at the time)!

she looks like a mcfly groupie!

dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

i still would


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> Well no it didn't used to to have BBC3 spoilers in it was just BBC2 thread before, will just stop reading thread.



This was originally the torrent thread, for those who used to be ahead, but evidently aren't now...


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> This was originally the torrent thread, for those who used to be ahead, but evidently aren't now...



Yup - it was never just BBC2 eps.


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry must be on the wrong thread. Will post on t'other one


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 27, 2008)

scifisam said:


> I cheered when I saw Seth Green's name in the credits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know that its that long. How much time has passed forthe characters?Although totality usually doesn't last very long the entire eclipse can last hours.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 28, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Did anyone else find last night's BBC3 episode way too dark? I mean in terms of lighting. It was like a radio play at times.



I watched it on the train on my mobile, 'twas very dark, had to turn the brightness right up. Should've waited and watched it at home, but I was just too impatient...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 28, 2008)

> I watched it on the train on my mobile



You are teh ultramodern


----------



## scifisam (Nov 28, 2008)

CNT36 said:


> I don't know that its that long. How much time has passed forthe characters?Although totality usually doesn't last very long the entire eclipse can last hours.



A couple of hours of totality so far, I think.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2008)

I noticed on one of the intros in season two that the eclipse type graphic had a green tinge it it.

whats that about? is it a this is in the past type thing?

dave


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

the bit with the comic book guys was quite funny. and its good to see sylar back to being a mentalist too


----------



## Structaural (Dec 2, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> You are teh ultramodern



 sad more like, but it certainly beats admiring the Dutch landscape. You could just repeat the same 500 yards over and over.. canal, friesian cows, sheep, field, canal, friesian cows, sheep, field....


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

did anyone see last nights episode yet then?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 2, 2008)

joustmaster said:


> the bit with the comic book guys was quite funny. and its good to see sylar back to being a mentalist too


It's ridiculous, why is he cutting open her head? The only possible reason for that would be to see if/what she really knows about him.


----------



## ch750536 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wtf with Clare!

Didn't we already see her being given to Noah?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah wasnt that the flashback from s1?

but now we will find the troof


----------



## liampreston (Dec 3, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MY GOD

Did you just see THAT!!!!1111one!!!!


----------



## Augie March (Dec 3, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> It's ridiculous, why is he cutting open her head?



Bad writing? It looks like the writers have changed their mind about making the character a bit morally ambigious and turned him back into a crazed 'tick-tick-tick' skull opening serial killer.

Of course, this sudden development makes very little sense in regards to his actions in the last few episodes, but hey ho...


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, but do we know if she's dead, or if Sylar stopped before taking the top of her head off completey? He seemed unfinished to me...

Better than Eclipse part 1

Find the Messenger, Find the Story!!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 4, 2008)

Seth Green FTW


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 4, 2008)

Bryan Fuller To Rejoin 
NBC’s HEROES With 3.20

It looks like “Pushing Daisies” mastermind Bryan Fuller is about to sign a two-year deal with NBC Universal, and his first job will be working on the final three episodes of “Heroes’” current season.

Fuller wrote the best episodes of “Heroes’” first, best season, including the Noah Bennet-centric “Company Man.” Fuller left “Heroes” late in its first season to create “Daisies” -- and “Heroes” has been a confusing mess ever since, confounding fans and critics and currently garnering about half as many viewers as it did during Fuller’s tenure on the show.

Despite “Heroes’" substantial declines, there are still few shows as popular on NBC, whose current slate includes even lower-rated fare like “My Own Worst Enemy,” “Knight Rider,” “Crusoe,” “Life,” “Lipstick Jungle,” “My Name Is Earl,” “Kath & Kim,” and “Law & Order.”

As a result, the network seems likely to renew the sci-fi drama for a fourth season, with Fuller playing a more prominent role in the franchise’s creative direction.

Fuller's signing with NBC Universal would surely signal the death of ratings-challenged "Daisies." It's hard to imagine ABC bringing back the black comedy for a third season without the man who provided its vision.

Before joining "Heroes," Fuller created the acclaimed but short-lived comedy hourlongs "Dead Like Me" and "Wonderfalls."


----------



## Augie March (Dec 4, 2008)

That's very good news indeed, it'd be nice to have the brilliant Fuller involved in a show that made it as far as it's fourth season.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 4, 2008)

Finished season two now! how mamy eps till seaosn 3 is downloadable in its entireity? i dont like watching things week by week.

dave


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2008)

well ' Volume 3 ' - 'Villains'  is finishing in 2 weeks , then there is a short break until feburary and Volume 4 ' Fugitives '  will start then

But its under the lable of Season 3


----------



## kained&able (Dec 4, 2008)

volume will do! two weeks. Not bad timing.

Season two was a bit shit. Am i right in blaming the writers strike? I never belived the virus was going to be released and it was far too short and hiro is pissing me off i hate paradoxes and destiny.


dave


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 4, 2008)

kained&able said:


> volume will do! two weeks. Not bad timing.
> 
> Season two was a bit shit. Am i right in blaming the writers strike? I never belived the virus was going to be released and it was far too short and hiro is pissing me off i hate paradoxes and destiny.
> 
> ...



The writers strike probably didn't help, but the over-all 'arc' plotting was sub-standard and the characters seemed to 'reset'.

Volume 3 has been an improvement, but it's yet to live up to anywhere near it's Season 1 potential.

Looking forward to seeing if Fuller can make an impact on Volume 4.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 4, 2008)

kained&able said:


> volume will do! two weeks. Not bad timing.
> 
> Season two was a bit shit. Am i right in blaming the writers strike? I never belived the virus was going to be released and it was far too short and hiro is pissing me off i hate paradoxes and destiny.
> 
> ...




there is an alternate ending to season 2 on youtube where the virus was released. It lasts about 10 mins and is official , it was what was going to happen if the writers strike never happened....


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 9, 2008)

come on people, keep up...

http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=17aea0a32959bdf14243


----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2008)

I've realised that Heroes never feels 'settled'. It always feels like a series is just getting going, then it finishes.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's a pretty succinct analysis of Where The Series Is Going Wrong:

http://www.shinyshelf.com/article/3/4/1555


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 9, 2008)

Cake!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Here's a pretty succinct analysis of Where The Series Is Going Wrong:
> 
> http://www.shinyshelf.com/article/3/4/1555



Yep pretty spot on, and covers the reason why I stopped bothering to watch it...


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

pants... i mean like WTF ??!?!?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 10, 2008)

Really good non-comedy scenes involving Hiro for once, but the Arthur Petrelli storyline was wrapped up far too quickly.

Next week's episode looks good, finally a bit of a battle royale.

In all honesty though, watching this volume has just made me more anxious for Lost Season 5 now.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2008)

E12 was the tops!!

Tragedy for Hiro, WIN for Sylar, who's back and properly badass again.

I don't think the Petrelli storyline is done either...


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah like how shit is the super power to tell if someone is a liar.... people can fly, make fire and stuff... and you can tell if someone is a liar... and how hand for the story also... it tingles.

I will keep watching but it's fucking stupid this series.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 10, 2008)

Staring at an eclipsed sun is a no no...I wonder if the writers know this?


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Staring at an eclipsed sun is a no no...I wonder if the writers know this?



It's fine during total eclipse, IIRC.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2008)

fogbat said:


> It's fine during total eclipse, IIRC.



Worst time to do it! The only thing visible is the extremely bright corona, which will fuck your eyes up like Ray Winstone in Scum. 

You should NEVER look directly at the sun.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Worst time to do it! The only thing visible is the extremely bright corona, which will fuck your eyes up like Ray Winstone in Scum.
> 
> You should NEVER look directly at the sun.



Oh, weird. 

I went to France to watch the 1999 one. Could have sworn it said not to look at the eclipse without protection unless it's completely eclipsed.



Perhaps this'd explain the blindspots I have


----------



## kained&able (Dec 10, 2008)

you got given those silly glasses for the 1999 one innit? loads of papers were givig them away.


dave


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 10, 2008)

fogbat said:


> It's fine during total eclipse, IIRC.



...if you don't want to see ever again, that is.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, I was completely wrong there.

I obviously didn't RC


----------



## beeboo (Dec 10, 2008)

> Here's a pretty succinct analysis of Where The Series Is Going Wrong:
> 
> http://www.shinyshelf.com/article/3/4/1555






> anyone who thinks that the answer to the question 'why do people like Heroes?' involves the convoluted family machinations of the Petrelli dynasty should be restrained for their own safety.



amen


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

God it's rubbish. PLus 

Hero just had subtitles saying "best - day - ever" when he said nothing of the sort ("Really Cool"). 

It's a fucking good job I'm not doing that urban heros drinking game, i'd be pissed already.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh i just got the power to make the whole show rewind to the start and be better.... yay !!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 10, 2008)

Season 3 is shite.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 10, 2008)

I so don't mind it being rubbish 

Holy....!


----------



## Augie March (Dec 10, 2008)

Surely if Claire and Hiro mess about with the past, especially with something as big as changing who as the catalyst, they'd have changed the present time-line? And if the Bennets and Hiro's dad met their future sprogs, won't they'll remember that when they see their kid grow up and look exactly them? Or will it be a Back To The Future style plothole where they just conveniently forget they met them?


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2008)

fucks sake, some people are such snobs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2008)

rampaging angry noah is fucking cool


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Surely if Claire and Hiro mess about with the past, especially with something as big as changing who as the catalyst, they'd have changed the present time-line? And if the Bennets and Hiro's dad met their future sprogs, won't they'll remember that when they see their kid grow up and look exactly them? Or will it be a Back To The Future style plothole where they just conveniently forget they met them?


 
paradoxes piss me off!


dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2008)

loving the comic store guys. 'I heard a legend at a convention from this dude...'


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2008)

actually with the eclipse finale, this is an upturn imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2008)

kained&able said:


> paradoxes piss me off!
> 
> 
> dave



be prepared for episode 12 to piss you off then



Spoiler: paradox



claire ends up babysitting herself


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2008)

grrrr at that!

same with season two at the funeral. That pissed me off no end.

dave


----------



## fogbat (Dec 11, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> God it's rubbish. PLus
> 
> Hero just had subtitles saying "best - day - ever" when he said nothing of the sort ("Really Cool").
> 
> It's a fucking good job I'm not doing that urban heros drinking game, i'd be pissed already.



Seth Green's comic book guy said "best. day. ever." too.

Sound familiar?


----------



## The Unseen (Dec 11, 2008)

It at least made the show a little more entertaining, the part of Claire and Hiro being stuck back in time at least! Plus the fact they've got the chemistry to create new Heroes, its all gonna go so wrong!

Why does Nathan constantly vie for presidency? Has the time line ever moved? Or is it he's just always on a mission to take the seat from whoever has it?? That part always pisses me off!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 11, 2008)

belboid said:


> fucks sake, some people are such snobs.


It's entertaining shite but the plot lines are deeply dodgy this year. It's painful as we've seen what they can do in the past.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 11, 2008)

Spoiler: E12



With the return of badass Sylar (TOP scene with him and Arthur - reminded me of the Sylar vs Peter scene in Mohinder's apartment with the flying glass in S1) and the 'death' of Arthur, the scene is set for Nathan to take power with his army of super powered Marines, and the stage is set for the End of the World.

And poor Hiro!! His life is marked by parental tragedy, he must be a Freudian nightmare!!



WHEN! Will we see Claire don her sexy black leather outfit!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2008)

episode 12 is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Seth Green's comic book guy said "best. day. ever." too.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> ][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Santino (Dec 11, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah I get that. My only problem is that Hiro didn't say "best day ever". At a puch he said "very the best".


It was funny though.

Was there a more apt Japanese phrase that they could have used?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2008)

Alex B said:


> It was funny though.
> 
> Was there a more apt Japanese phrase that they could have used?



Well oddly 'best day ever' would have worked just as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2008)

Is it me or is ando's accent losing all pretense of japaneseness and lapsing into american


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, the actor has had lots of lessons and chance to speak it daily since S1!!


----------



## fogbat (Dec 11, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Is it me or is ando's accent losing all pretense of japaneseness and lapsing into american



I'm hoping that next series he'll really be camping it up - if you've seen the "Heroes Unmasked" stuff, he's camp as hell IRL. 

Zachary Quinto used to come across as pretty flamboyant, too, but seems to have toned it down


----------



## Santino (Dec 11, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Zachary Quinto used to come across as pretty flamboyant, too, but seems to have toned it down


He's getting into character for Star Trek.


----------



## beeboo (Dec 11, 2008)

> Yeah, the actor has had lots of lessons and chance to speak it daily since S1!!



Makes sense that as a character his accent is becoming more 'american' over time, given they've been in america for however long.

However, if I recall correctly, the guy playing Ando isn't a native Japanese speaker(he's Korean I think) and just learns his lines in Japanese.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Is it me or is ando's accent losing all pretense of japaneseness and lapsing into american



Ando had never really sounded 100% Japanese. Personaly I think he is getting better, but my wife says you can still tell he is Korean.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2008)

Meh....



Spoiler: WTF?



I mean like, WTF?

was ok i guess, but everything just worked out to weel, ando's powers etc...

So no peter has powers back, Shresh sp? seems ok cos he got juice on him. But Hiro has no powers anymore and he ripped up the formula


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2008)

Why oh why must Mohinder explain his every action to the dictaphone? mr fucking exposition


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2008)

that was quite confusing for me 

but did you notice that mohinder got picked up by the 3rd ali larter triplet ?

Overall Volume 3 was better than 2 but still not all that , and im a huge fan.......


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2008)

was it the 3rd one ? where is the 2nd one then? i just thought it was her?

Im also not convinced with Nathan going so bad ass in just a few episodes...


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 17, 2008)

So a couple of things I'm confused about;

Why did Angela ask Hiro to dig up Adam? He didn't know anything in the end, was he just a plot device to heal Arthur?
Why did Angela and Arthur independently decide to lie to Sylar about being his parents?
Does Peter now have all his powers back or is he starting afresh?
Why in the future did Sylar/Gabriel still think he was Peter's brother?
Why did Claire end up wanting to kill Peter in the future and did that all change because Peter took Gabriel's power - if so, was that the only point in him taking that power?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought it was the second one as well, wearing the same red dress after all.

The plot for this part was so weak it's not worth trying to examine in detail. Move on and hope for a better 4th season.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 17, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> but did you notice that mohinder got picked up by the 3rd ali larter triplet ?



Bit of a coincidence that she drives the same car as the 2nd one and was wearing the same clothes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2008)

oh i maybe wrong , told ya i was confused


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2008)

So the question is... is Sylar dead or what?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2008)

i hope not , btw who was the actor who was the president at the end ?
i have been informed it was Worf from ST


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So the question is... is Sylar dead or what?



course not- Like clair said it just stops the healing. When that shard is taken out of sylars brain stem he'll be back


----------



## fogbat (Dec 17, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> course not- Like clair said it just stops the healing. When that shard is taken out of sylars brain stem he'll be back



Hmm, I dunno.

Not seen this episode yet, but I'm not sure that's the case.

We were told that a headshot would permanently kill Peter / Arthur Petrelli, despite their acquiring healing powers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Hmm, I dunno.
> 
> Not seen this episode yet, but I'm not sure that's the case.
> 
> We were told that a headshot would permanently kill Peter / Arthur Petrelli, despite their acquiring healing powers.



sylar didn't get a headshot-just a big old glass shard to the brainstem.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 17, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> sylar didn't get a headshot-just a big old glass shard to the brainstem.



Ah, k.

Again, I shouldn't read this thread until I've seen the episodes on telly


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 17, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> i hope not , btw who was the actor who was the president at the end ?
> i have been informed it was Worf from ST


The son of Mogh will rule the free world!


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> i have been informed it was Worf from ST





A black president though? Pushing credibility a bit too far.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

Incidently Worf provided the voice of a baddies chief henchman in Ben 10 a few weeks back.


Not that I watch Ben 10 religiously or anything...


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

> but did you notice that mohinder got picked up by the 3rd ali larter triplet ?



It was still Tracy - she was wearing the same red dress, so she didn't get caught up in the explosion.

Mixed feelings on the ep, and agree with Bob that Nathan has gone badass too quickly...maybe something of the spirit of Arthur has possessed him? Seemed way too quick.

Wonder what powers the no longer supperating Mohinder will have tho?> He swallowed loads of the stuff - maybe the knowing grin on Tracy means Mohinder now has three cocks or something...


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Wonder what powers the no longer supperating Mohinder will have tho?> He swallowed loads of the stuff - maybe the knowing grin on Tracy means Mohinder now has three cocks or something...



how funny would it be if the next series was a soft porn version


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd pay-per-perv for some Claire/Daphne action...


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok so Ando supercharges Nemesis' running powers meaning she can run faster than the speed of light (which is impossible but bear with me) which therefore allows them to travel back in time the further she runs. They then grab hold of Hiro and return to the future, again by running faster than the speed of light. Well excuse me for being pedantic but shouldn't that have taken them further back in time? Or did Nemesis just run really slow to get them back to the future?


----------



## Sadken (Dec 18, 2008)

If Sylar ever dies for good then I will stop watching this show forever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Ok so Ando supercharges Nemesis' running powers meaning she can run faster than the speed of light (which is impossible but bear with me) which therefore allows them to travel back in time the further she runs. They then grab hold of Hiro and return to the future, again by running faster than the speed of light. Well excuse me for being pedantic but shouldn't that have taken them further back in time? Or did Nemesis just run really slow to get them back to the future?



1) the time dilation thingy takes place at near _c_ so no fundamental laws broken there

2) I hadn't noticed that inconsistency and now it's bugging the shit out of me


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2008)

no, no, no, she's just running across the international date line in opposite directions


----------



## Sadken (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw her in real life recently at a manga convention.  She's absolutely gorgeous in real life, much prettier than she looks on tv and I think she looks very pretty on tv.  She has her hair like her character's.  I found that a bit weird, so I shouted at her "you're a bit weird".  She either didn't hear or was too engaged talking to Bubbles from the Wire and Colonel Ty from BSG that she ignored me.  Celebrities can be so cold.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

Its somehow even less plausible than the time superman turned time backwards by running on the earth and spinning it the wrong way


----------



## Sadken (Dec 18, 2008)

I swear that is exactly the way it went down.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

It is evident to me that there are only a few basic powers in Heroes-land:

1) Telekinesis. Sylar has the best version of this. Nathan is limited to using it on himself. That dude who could shoot glasses with his fingers had a bizarrely specific version of it too.

2) Telepathy. Fat Keanu has the all-round useful version of this. The pupper-master and the lie detector had very limited versions of it.

3) Time/space travel. Hiro has the full version. Daphne had just enough to be able to move really fast (and remember she could move fast enough to talk to Hiro when he 'stopped' time once. All the future-seers have a limited time-travel ability.

4) Healing. This may also be a version of time manipulation - returning the body to an earlier version, which is why Adam went all old when he lost his power.

5) Nicking other people's powers.

6) Energy manipulation - fire or electricity or cold.

7) Just being strong.

When Ando touched Daphne he just boosted her up to Hiro-class time manipulation.

Some of the characters have a mixture. The Haitian has a minor power-steal ability with a specific telepathic power (memory stealing).


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 18, 2008)

The thing that's pissed me off about this series is that every episode seems littered with this implausible or downright dumb plot holes. I'll try and remember others but there's loads every episode!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

I still don't get what Stansfields power is meant to be.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> 5) Nicking other people's powers.


Since all the powers seem to start in the mind, this might actually just be another form of telepathy.

Oh, and another one: Turning stuff into other stuff. Like gold, or your own arm into metal. Molecular manipulation. And like the bloke who melted stuff.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 18, 2008)

How about the woman with super-hearing from the first series? What category would she come under?


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I still don't get what Stansfields power is meant to be.


Being strong, but only at certain times (when other people are afraid). A bit like  the split personality woman - she was only strong when she was having an Episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


> How about the woman with super-hearing from the first series? What category would she come under?



energy manipulator, elemental as it would be called in D&D


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I still don't get what Stansfields power is meant to be.



Feeds on fear - the more afraid someone is, the more powerful he becomes; it's a leech power, like Peter's.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


> How about the woman with super-hearing from the first series? What category would she come under?



Um. Hearing stuff. Really well. Maybe it's just a form of physical perfection, rather than a magic ability.

I notice they haven't introduced a fantastic smeller or taster. 

There's also being plain clever, like the girl who Hiro couldn't save who learned everything, and the girl who learned stuff from her video iPod.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Feeds on fear - the more afraid someone is, the more powerful he becomes; it's a leech power, like Peter's.



so it's handy to be a scarfaced dead eyed psycho lookalike then.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Being strong, but only at certain times (when other people are afraid). A bit like  the split personality woman - she was only strong when she was having an Episode.



Ah, but as we learned, the Jessica/Nikki split may well have been a result of the drug itself and Nikki was able to access her powers as Nikki without having to flip to Jessica several times in S1; and obviously Tracy can access her freeze power at any time...


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Um. Hearing stuff. Really well. Maybe it's just a form of physical perfection, rather than a magic ability.
> 
> I notice they haven't introduced a fantastic smeller or taster.
> 
> There's also being plain clever, like the girl who Hiro couldn't save who learned everything, and the girl who learned stuff from her video iPod.



I'd say they're both leech-powers, same as Peter and Stansfield...


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Ah, but as we learned, the Jessica/Nikki split may well have been a result of the drug itself and Nikki was able to access her powers as Nikki without having to flip to Jessica several times in S1; and obviously Tracy can access her freeze power at any time...


I wonder if Marlo could be strong at any time, if he could just break past his obsession with fear.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd say they're both leech-powers, same as Peter and Stansfield...


But they weren't getting their power from anyone else. Just picking things up really quickly.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I wonder if Marlo could be strong at any time, if he could just break past his obsession with fear.



He seems specifically able to sense fear in other people, so it's not just a psychological block.

I can't believe I'm fucking debating this, btw. Shouldn't have worn my t-shirt of +5 fanboyness today


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

It's absorption tho - in their case it's information rather than whatever 'field' Peter and Stansfield pick up from, but it's still absorption...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd also like to register my disgust at how shit the lie detector power is. Laziest plot device ever. I mean come the fuck on.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


> He seems specifically able to sense fear in other people, so it's not just a psychological block.


So a bit of fear-specific telepathy then.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 18, 2008)

Ando's power of "boosting" others looked very much like the stuff he shot at Hiro, earlier in the series but later in the timeline.

Does Ando actually kill Hiro after all?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Shame on you dotc - the description of it being like 'a tingle' is lifted directly from the jewish truthsayer's chat with Rebecca in the no-chamber on Gammu in Chapterhouse, as is the comment the donator makes to Sylar about it being a nightmare being able to see people's lies all the time...


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> It's absorption tho - in their case it's information rather than whatever 'field' Peter and Stansfield pick up from, but it's still absorption...


But they don't do it by magic, they actually have to read or watch stuff. Maybe it is time-manipulation and their brains just work really fast.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd also like to register my disgust at how shit the lie detector power is. Laziest plot device ever. I mean come the fuck on.


Almost as bad as 'I can dream about the future, but it might not actually happen that way'. But worse than 'I can shoot glass with my fingers'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Shame on you dotc - the description of it being like 'a tingle' is lifted directly from the jewish truthsayer's chat with Rebecca in the no-chamber on Gammu in Chapterhouse, as is the comment the donator makes to Sylar about it being a nightmare being able to see people's lies all the time...



It was a crap power in the Dune universe too (i fucking knew I'd heard those lines before).

Prana Bindu total nerve/muscle controlled martial arts is way better.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> But they don't do it by magic, they actually have to read or watch stuff. Maybe it is time-manipulation and their brains just work really fast.



Peter and Stansfield have to be in the same area as the person they leech power/fear from, same principle IMV.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> It was a crap power in the Dune universe too (i fucking knew I'd heard those lines before).
> 
> Prana Bindu total nerve/muscle controlled martial arts is way better.



So did you think Aura's hypser-senstivity to facial tics in Absolution Gap was shite as well?


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Peter and Stansfield have to be in the same area as the person they leech power/fear from, same principle IMV.


I think we're talking about different people here.

But I reckon power-leeching is all telepathy anyway, since the powers originate in the brain, which is why Sylar takes the top of people's heads off to have a butchers at their BRAINZ.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Nah, I can't remember what fear guy is called, so just call him Stansfield after his character in The Wire.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

No, I was talking about the fast-learning people, while you were talking about Peter and Marlo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> So did you think Aura's hypser-senstivity to facial tics in Absolution Gap was shite as well?



absolution gap was shite full stop. From the super-ice thing to the hyperpig being forced to kill clavain fail, fail, fail.

I love reynolds but he's incapable of bringing satisfying conclusion to books. Only exception being chasm city and it's coda in Redemption ark. That was beautifully done


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I think we're talking about different people here.
> 
> But I reckon power-leeching is all telepathy anyway, since the powers originate in the brain, which is why Sylar takes the top of people's heads off to have a butchers at their BRAINZ.



tbh I reckon he could learn to leech without doing that, but just loves being evil


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> No, I was talking about the fast-learning people, while you were talking about Peter and Marlo.



Yes, and I'm saying they all have leech powers - the abilty to absorb something from another source to gain power or ability.

Peter has the ultimate version of this where he can absorb any power, marlow gets powerful by absorbing fear, memory girl was sponge and video girl has a cut rate version of Peters power - I bet if she saw a video of Nathan flying she could fly...


----------



## fogbat (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> tbh I reckon he could learn to leech without doing that, but just loves being evil



He already has done, hasn't he?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


> He already has done, hasn't he?



which ep? I watched most of season two in a speed and beer all nighter and hence the memories are hazy


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Yes, and I'm saying they all have leech powers - the abilty to absorb something from another source to gain power or ability.
> 
> Peter has the ultimate version of this where he can absorb any power, marlow gets powerful by absorbing fear, memory girl was sponge and video girl has a cut rate version of Peters power - I bet if she saw a video of Nathan flying she could fly...


But she couldn't copy the little kid's computer-talking ability (more energy manipulation), only 'regular' physical abilities.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Yes, and I'm saying they all have leech powers - the abilty to absorb something from another source to gain power or ability.
> 
> Peter has the ultimate version of this where he can absorb any power, marlow gets powerful by absorbing fear, memory girl was sponge and *video girl has a cut rate version of Peters power - I bet if she saw a video of Nathan flying she could fly*...



Nah, Monica's power is / was 'muscle-memory mimic' or some such bollocks, she can only replicate what is already feasible in other humans.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, Sylar has learned to absorb powers like Peter, through 'empathy'.

What ever happened to invisible Eccleston?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe she has to watch a video of it? Or not 

Elle teachers Sylar to absorb her power when he's at Pinehearst in E7 or 8 in S3 I think - they're in the training room thingy after Arthurs told him about how he can control his urge to keep on taking powers...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Yeah, Sylar has learned to absorb powers like Peter, through 'empathy'.
> 
> What ever happened to invisible Eccleston?



he died in shame after bailing out of doctor who well early like a fucking cunt. Would another season in the tardis really have killed him? the bastard


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

Another contender for shittest power is being able to shout REALLY loudly so other people fall over for a bit.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> which ep? I watched most of season two in a speed and beer all nighter and hence the memories are hazy



Season three, acquiring Elle's powers through the magic of empathy.

Which is pretty much how Peter supposedly activates his various acquired powers. I always thought he was just a whiny, scowly, emo lad, but to American writers, I think this means _sensitive_.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> he died in shame after bailing out of doctor who well early like a fucking cunt. Would another season in the tardis really have killed him? the bastard


They should do an episode when Tennant runs into his earlier self and then kicks him in the bollocks, saying 'That's for kicking me in the bollocks in the past'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

The Girl From Tomorrow had a similar power but it was the Silent Scream which ruptured eardrums and shattered windows.

fuck me thats a geek reference from yesteryear.....


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Which is pretty much how Peter supposedly activates his various acquired powers. I always thought he was just a whiny, scowly, emo lad, but to American writers, I think this means _sensitive_.


Yeah, when he first learns to access his powers consciously in Season 1, it's by thinking about how feels about the person whose power it is. 

Gay.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 18, 2008)

To be fair, you could probably go through the entire cast of the Marvel Universe and categorise superheroes into very few classifications of powers: telekinesis, enhanced physical abilities, ability to manipulate elements or the ability to alter the laws of physics. I think those four classifications of powers pretty much covers all the powers I can think of?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> They should do an episode when Tennant runs into his earlier self and then kicks him in the bollocks, saying 'That's for kicking me in the bollocks in the past'.



the writers play so fast and loose with plausibility they could actually get away with a grandfather paradox like that one. And it would be lol


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> To be fair, you could probably go through the entire cast of the Marvel Universe and categorise superheroes into very few classifications of powers: telekinesis, enhanced physical abilities, ability to manipulate elements or the ability to alter the laws of physics. I think those four classifications of powers pretty much covers all the powers I can think of?


I actually think it makes it more logical that there are a few basic power types and different ways of them being instantiated.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> To be fair, you could probably go through the entire cast of the Marvel Universe and categorise superheroes into very few classifications of powers: telekinesis, enhanced physical abilities, ability to manipulate elements or the ability to alter the laws of physics. I think those four classifications of powers pretty much covers all the powers I can think of?



neatly encapsulates why DC has and always will pwn on Marvel


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> the writers play so fast and loose with plausibility they could actually get away with a grandfather paradox like that one. And it would be lol


You could even do it in a serious way and have some civilisation getting revenge on its earlier incarnation for having done it in the first place, only they don't realise!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Another contender for shittest power is being able to shout REALLY loudly so other people fall over for a bit.



Have you seen Kung-Fu Hustle? 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wTJi3b1yMl8


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> neatly encapsulates why DC has and always will pwn on Marvel



No.  It doesn't.

everyone knows DC was always shite compared to Marvel


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

Did Marvel produce anything that can measure up to DC/Vertigo output? No, it never did. Marvel is largely crypto fash shite for kids but DC was always better. The prosecution rests


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok a quick Q , why did the shaman bloke appear at the end , i though he was dead ??


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> ok a quick Q , why did the shaman bloke appear at the end , i though he was dead ??


I reckon he projected himself into the future from before he was killed.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I reckon he projected himself into the future from before he was killed.


A bit too Obi Wan Kenobi for me.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a theory!:



Spoiler: CyberRose and his crazy theories



When Hiro went to the future he saw Ando zap him with his purple rays. We all assumed that Ando was fighting with Hiro and trying to kill him. But now we know what Ando's power does, surely zapping Hiro would just make him more powerful. So maybe he's actually helping Hiro? Altho knowing how the writers of Heroes minds work, I'm pretty sure that by the time this actually happens, probably somewhere round the 16th season (which incidentally would probably mean that scene would be set in the 'modern day'), the writers will have forgotten all about what Ando's powers are supposed to be and he probably was just trying to kill Hiro


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

for that theory to work, hiro should have been zapped off out of the scene rather than falling down like a saturday night pastel shirted drunk.


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2008)

And that future has vanished. Like tears in rain.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

let us face the truth: Heroes no longer makes any sort of sense even by it's own internal logic. We are all just watching it because superpowers are cool and the actors are all good lookers.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> let us face the truth: Heroes no longer makes any sort of sense even by it's own internal logic. We are all just watching it because superpowers are cool and the actors are all good lookers.



bingo!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> let us face the truth: Heroes no longer makes any sort of sense even by it's own internal logic. We are all just watching it because superpowers are cool and the actors are all good lookers.



Thats why I watch most of the shite telly I do...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

series one had so much promise as well

ah well, it's still better than watching potato head phil mitchell smashing up the whispering peado


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2008)

well, duh!

and it isnt particularly that it has gone off the boil after a brilliant season 1.  Season 1 had the humungous advantages of being able to go very slowly cos no one knew who anyone was yet, and had no backstory to try to fit in with.

Every single ongoing superhero tale has had to re-invent its own history to make it make sense.  Possibly because superheroes and time travel aren't really real.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 18, 2008)

Right, I'm hoping that most of the loose ends and plotlines that went nowhere in this volume, can now be forgotten about and they can start relatively fresh with the 'Fugitives' storyline next year. 

Incidentally, that last episode was a bit of a trekkies wet dream what with  Sulu, Worf and Spock all featuring.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

belboid said:


> well, duh!
> 
> and it isnt particularly that it has gone off the boil after a brilliant season 1.  Season 1 had the humungous advantages of being able to go very slowly cos no one knew who anyone was yet, and had no backstory to try to fit in with.
> 
> Every single ongoing superhero tale has had to re-invent its own history to make it make sense.  Possibly because superheroes and time travel aren't really real.



Not if you take the care and time to write a good series of fantasy/sf novels. Or perhaps write an sf/fantasy script for the tele and stick to it rather than writing by comitee and hatching pet plotlines while on strike


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2008)

Gawd, do you have any idea how TV works?  It aint a novel! Idiosyncrasies and inconsistencies abound, always have, always will.  I have a very healthy collection of Marvel No Prizes to prove my point as well.

e2a - actually, you seem to be accepting this point on the DC v Marvel thread


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

oh look, more episodes
http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=d6bb16539424195876cf


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 9, 2009)

So when are the Beeb showing _Fugitives_?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> oh look, more episodes
> http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=d6bb16539424195876cf





volume 4 started last week , there is a thread but i spelt horoes , heres so you may not have found it in search 

last weeks was really quite good tbh


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 9, 2009)

It was, although i've lost track of what power exactly emo Petrelli has and fear that this may be more of the fast and loose plot cohesion that fucked volume 3 up so badly.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 13, 2009)

Just watched the most recent episode (second of the Volume), I'm slowly losing interest.

Spoilers (I don't know how to do the code) - 




The dialogue (never a strong point) has become really stilted and trite, the supposedly 'rousing' moment near the end of the episode was awful to watch and what the hell happened to Daphne? (is she dead or what? Matt's reactions confused me)

Glad they've clarified Peter's new power (not a surprise that they've depowered him, although I wish they'd do the same to Sylar, he's ridiculously god-like now).

All in all - meh.


----------



## MooChild (Feb 13, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> So when are the Beeb showing _Fugitives_?



Monday 23rd Feb, 9pm BBC2


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 13, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> The dialogue (never a strong point) has become really stilted and trite, the supposedly 'rousing' moment near the end of the episode was awful to watch



^This. I really don't give crap about these characters any more. And people keep getting killed off for no reason other than the writers can't be arsed to write plotlines for them any more. I suspect Daphne got killed because her power would have made what ever Peter/Fat Keanu's plan is too easy.

And Nathan "let's give loads of people powers, it's the only way to protect everyone no wait let's round up people with powers and put silly hats on them it's the only way to protect people even though I know all the people in question and have joined forces with most of them at some point to do various heroic deeds and/or thwart baddies" Petrelli has to be the least convincing character of all time. Well, since Sylar became nice then evil then nice then evil again anyway.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2009)

It really is a huge pile of wank... and increasinly I want someone to put Claire in a blender, filter the liquid goo into seperate decanters then set fire to them in crematoriums dotted around the world

Anything left can then be flung into space

God she's shite


----------



## jayeola (Feb 13, 2009)

But fit.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 13, 2009)

MooChild said:


> Monday 23rd Feb, 9pm BBC2



Ta.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2009)

jayeola said:


> But fit.



Not especially

Does raise questions about how her bits down there work though


----------



## jayeola (Feb 15, 2009)

Her but stickest out just how I like 'em, surely baby has gottest back.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 16, 2009)

Watched episodes 1 & 2 of the next chapter. Bit shit I thought.

I'm getting the impression from this new chapter and the preceding one that Heroes was given one series as a test run, to see how popular it would be, and if it was a hit with the ratings, would be signed on for another x amount of series. But I think the problem is they don't seem to have looked beyond the first series and the series that came after the first don't seem to connect to the overall story as well - it's like they're just making it up as they go along and the stories are getting weaker and more obvious.

I'll still watch it tho just in case it starts getting really good with plot twists etc but something tells me there's not a great deal of avenues they can go down and as such, they just keep going down the same ones over again (Nathan and his mum - good, bad, good, bad, and so on...)


----------



## jayeola (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, so we killed X and then he comes back after episode .. and then when we bring back what's her faces, you know, the one that can do blah, we just bring him back and say that it was all a dream.

It still was the best thing on TV for me though.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 16, 2009)

It's gone to cack, if it weren't for online viewing or TiVo i wouldn't bother at all, nor would i be sad that i missed it.


----------



## jayeola (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive seen a trailer for "Fugitives". When's that coming out on British TV and what channel? /* pant */


----------



## MooChild (Feb 19, 2009)

jayeola said:


> Ive seen a trailer for "Fugitives". When's that coming out on British TV and what channel? /* pant */



Here


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 19, 2009)

i hate to admit it but heroes is really booooring atm


----------



## jayeola (Feb 19, 2009)

Lemme guess. Shyler is really Claire's Dad and they get it on to breed a super indestructible flying human. Meantime, flying Petrelli is jealous that Shyler's got it going on with Claire-bare so tells Noah.

Noah wants to stop this nonsense and so asks Mohindar for help, but falls in love with him. So Noah wants to be a monster too....


Hiro is now old, like, 37 and his mate is a hit with the girls. Hiro is mad! Wants to kill everyone that has a power.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2009)

Episode 4 is a good 'un, starting to show signs of a belaboured crawl back towards something approaching past greatness. And it hasn't got Claire in it, which is nice as she seems to have totally lost the ability to act.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> i hate to admit it but heroes is really booooring atm



Innit.   Thank fuck Lost has sorted its act out


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2009)

So I've caught up with the yanks on episode 17, and guess what? With tedious inevitability



Spoiler: heroes



Parkman has painted Washington DC in flames with him as the perpertrator


----------



## fogbat (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope Daphne doesn't stay dead - she was lully.


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope they explain how _everyone_ seems to have got off the place without getting a mark on them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2009)

so where are we at with this thread. Do I need to spoiler-tag or have we all caught up with the yanks on ep 18?


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2009)

BBC viewers have now seen Daphne get shot and Sylar finding a new friend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2009)

15 on terrestrial I think, 16 on freeview.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone wishing to catch up with me and the yanks can do so here
http://www.cucirca.com/2007/05/27/watch-heroes-online/


good quality streaming as well


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2009)

When did this start up again on the BBC? I only noticed it yesterday. Was season 3 split because of the writers strike or something?  I just watched the last ep on BBCi and it doesn't make any sense.

Can someone give me a quick catch up please? Though to be honest it just looks like a lot more of that 'make it up as we go along' TV.


----------



## zenie (Mar 3, 2009)

I wonder who Sylar's Father will turn out to be? 

AND is dad Petrelli really dead, AND what is Angela Petrelli doing about all of this guantanamo stuff going on?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When did this start up again on the BBC? I only noticed it yesterday. Was season 3 split because of the writers strike or something?  I just watched the last ep on BBCi and it doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Can someone give me a quick catch up please? Though to be honest it just looks like a lot more of that 'make it up as we go along' TV.



Nathan Petrelli got the ear of the president and set up a new 'company'.

They rounded everyone up and orang boiler suited them and shipped them off to a camp, only the plane taking them to the camp was downed by Claire. Now they are all being hunted.


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2009)

Christ, it's really shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't even begin to describe how mugged off I feel by the latest episodes(18) two glaring continuity failures. Do these writers assume we aren't actually watching? ffs.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Nathan Petrelli got the ear of the president and set up a new 'company'.
> 
> They rounded everyone up and orang boiler suited them and shipped them off to a camp, only the plane taking them to the camp was downed by Claire. Now they are all being hunted.



What? as simple as that? How many eps has it been back?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What? as simple as that? How many eps has it been back?



2 for terrestrial viewers, internet watchers and yanks are onto episode 18


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2009)

ep 18 , another boring pointless ep , the end didnt make sense , I though that bloke at the end had been caught in the last volume... The only thing I want to see is a Sylar / Mr Sylar showdown..

Im seriously  bored of the show now


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> ep 18 , another boring pointless ep , the end didnt make sense , I though that bloke at the end had been caught in the last volume... The only thing I want to see is a Sylar / Mr Sylar showdown..
> 
> Im seriously  bored of the show now



I enjoyed seeing clair get it on with the fish man.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2009)

id rather her get it on with the female agent who raided the house , but thats just me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

Jesus, well by the looks of what's being said about the later eps I'm just not going to bother with heros anymore. I have caught enough eye aids from this dross already.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't even begin to describe how mugged off I feel by the latest episodes(18) two glaring continuity failures. Do these writers assume we aren't actually watching? ffs.



I agree, there are some major continuity issues and it seems as thought the writers don't give a shit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm giving it until the end of this season to do some sock pulling, then...actually I'll probably watch it if it's called back for a 4th season (you're looking at a man who's seen every episode of Andromeda) but it's really, really shoddy - still has moments of TV joy, but the whole package has lost it...


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't even begin to describe how mugged off I feel by the latest episodes(18) two glaring continuity failures. Do these writers assume we aren't actually watching? ffs.


 

ooh like what? Post a spoiler


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

zenie said:


> ooh like what? Post a spoiler





Spoiler: for zenie



we were led to believe peter could only hold one power at a time now. And yet he absorbs fat keaunu's power, then later uses flight to escape.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: for zenie
> 
> 
> 
> we were led to believe peter could only hold one power at a time now. And yet he absorbs fat keaunu's power, then later uses flight to escape.





Spoiler



Nah, Nathan rescued him init.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Nathan rescued him init.



ah, ok that makes sense then.

Not enjoying Sylars protege though. Far too simplistic an interpretation of psychopaths.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 4, 2009)

This has got really shit. The script and plot are rubbish now. And all the characters are niaive simpletons who seem to have at best confused motivation, and at worst just act in a completely arbitrary way. What a total waste of big budget super hero tv 

Sarah Connor Chronicles kicks Heroes arse atm.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

Idaho said:


> This has got really shit. The script and plot are rubbish now. And all the characters are niaive simpletons who seem to have at best confused motivation, and at worst just act in a completely arbitrary way. What a total waste of big budget super hero tv
> 
> Sarah Connor Chronicles kicks Heroes arse atm.



What has been really, really fucking bugging me is the way characters will stop mid flight for conversations, or sit jawing when they know they are about to be rumbled by the neo-company. IT MAKETH NO SENSE.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

hang on has this thread moved into volume 4? If so surely a new thread is needed?

How far is it in? Has the old writer being back involved made any difference?

Is it still a case of the anticipation being much better then the final result?



dave


----------



## Idaho (Mar 4, 2009)

Claire meekly goes along with HRS or Peter with Nathan for the 80-billionth time - they won't betray me _this_ time.

Parkman greived for Daphne for a whole.. er... not at all!

It's all got wafer thin.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> hang on has this thread moved into volume 4? If so surely a new thread is needed?



volume four is part of season 3 though


----------



## kained&able (Mar 4, 2009)

well thats annoyingly confusing.

dave


----------

